# Endlers: My Aquabid experience (many pics)



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Here is another thread about my aquabid experience but this time it has to do with Endlers. I decided to add some Endlers to my tanks since they are pretty neat fish that are rather hardy and don't require too much maintenence. The main reason for my purchase is that I have tiny waterfleas in my tanks due to the fact that I have no predators to eat the little devils. I decided to order a few on Aquabid because the price was not bad and I was impatient to wait here and see if anybody from this site was selling any. The auction that I bid on was a Buy-It-Now at $20.00 for 10 of these little guys, shipping was an extra $15 so the total came out to be $35.00. Boy was that worth the money. This was by far the best packaging I have ever encountered, I think these fish could have lasted at least a week long trip. :bathbaby:

As you can see from the first picture, it was first wrapped in a regular Priority Mail box (never seen these that say "Rush Perishible" on them), then it was a styrofoam box. Once I opened that, I ran into a warm heatpack and then finally arrived at the double bagged plastic bag. Now, I remember ordering 10 of them but inside were 24 but 4 babies were dead as I suspect that they were born during transit due to their microscopic size. No biggie, I still have 20 fish when I only ordered 10. I was actully surprised that most of the fish that I received were adults and some females look like they are soon going to drop some babies so if anybody will need some in the future just let me know. :biggrin:

If you want to get in touch with the seller, then just contact him through aquabid. I notice that he does not list many auctions but he's there most of the time. His username is Tampafishman1.

Anyway, pics are always nice so here they come:


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks nice, will keep him in mind if i ever get endlers!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Endlers! I have my males and females split up at present, and the males look really cool streaming back and forth through the plants.

It looks like the guy did do a good job at packing. I have ordered a lot of fish over the years, and if they _don't_ pack like that, it would be unusual.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Post pics of them in the tank...cheers,

Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I will soon....my camera needs to charge the batteries. Probably in the next day or two when I have time.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And you're studying statistics  ! I hated that stuff...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

UPDATE:

Today I saw about 15 little babies. I think there are many more on the way as some of the females look really really fat. There is no way that I'll be chasing these little things around so I'll just let natural selection take place. It's amazing that two days after I received my fish they are already having babies. I'm glad I went with this seller, he sends many adults.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They will survive...I have like 35 fry survived and growing in my 58G tank and there are rasboras, rams, SAE, mollies with them....


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> They will survive...I have like 35 fry survived and growing in my 58G tank and there are rasboras, rams, SAE, mollies with them....


These are the only ones in there....along with a few shrimp. I am sort of hoping that most don't get sucked into the filter.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I found a few grown ones in my canister filter this past Wednesday when I cleaned it up. Two males and two pregnant females....


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> I found a few grown ones in my canister filter this past Wednesday when I cleaned it up. Two males and two pregnant females....


That's awesome. I have the hang on powerfilters so they would probably be chopped up with the spinning little fan.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

that's cool there still alive.


----------

